# Chasing Warbirds



## sunny91 (Aug 12, 2009)

History Channel HDTV 1.09 G

It is in 16 perts, each part can be view. Original file was( .MKV) I have rename in (.AVI) and it is working fine .


All files done.. I think you will like..


Sunny


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 12, 2009)

I get the sound but no video.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 12, 2009)

Work fine for me with VLC player.

check for the program video inspector:

http://www.kcsoftwares.com/index.php?vtb


Sunny


----------



## <simon> (Aug 15, 2009)

Awesome Sunny, thanks heaps for this one mate!


----------



## marinf17 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## carrera1977 (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anybody know if they made any more of these, or was it just the one episode?
Fantastic stuff, want more if its out there....................!


----------

